# Oklahoma and Arkansas??



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello. You have all been so helpful with information in the past. I'm hoping you can offer up some more information for us...

My husband has been offered employment in Northeastern Arkansas and in Southeastern Oklahoma. Although he is leaning more towards the OK postion we are looking into both areas. Can anyone shed some light for us? 

We are looking to grow produce for market as well as market meat goats, rabbits, fresh dairy and raw honey. Are there good markets in these areas? We are a homeschooling family. Are these areas homeschool friendly? How's the weather/climate? Crime? Friendly folks?

We will be looking to buy a 3-4 bedroom house on a min of 5 acres. Farm/homestead ready. We'd also consider livestock ready land to build on with a min of 10 acres. Temporarily renting a house with some land is an option. Or renting livestock ready land where we could set up our camper while looking for a place to buy. 

Any info you can offer would be greatly appreciated!

We will also be selling our little homestead in TX if anyone wants to relocate to TX. 

Blessings!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

So SW MO is out, then?


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, Pony.... I guess so. Thank you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

FarmFamily said:


> Yes, Pony.... I guess so. Thank you.


Bummer.  It would have been cool to have you for neighbors.

Oh, well.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Alright... scratch Arkansas. We have decided on OK. So, any info y'all could offer would be fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

Theres plenty of land for sale outside okc, stay outta Edmond and Guthrie they get slot of earthquakes


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

why you scratched Arkansas? Thanks.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I live in N.E.A and love it.Their is a company that makes home schooling lessons in jonesboro. Their are a few farmers markets here .Where in n.e.a. was the job?


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

The jobs are with Trinity Rail. I believe my husband has decided to go with the OK location because the position there is a little better suited for him. We really like what we have seen of AR so this is a hard decision. We don't know much about SE OK. :/


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep arkansas is one of a kind for sure.Just got back from digging for diamonds at the state park.Found a amethyst.If you go with oklahoma .Cross over some time and hit hot springs it's nice and on that side of the state.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I've looked at property around Poteau quite a bit and really like the area. Depending on where you are it can be pretty easy to get to Ft. Smith for bigger city amenities. South of Poteau the population gets pretty thin in places so that can be positive or negative depending on what you're looking for. Very pretty country and all the people I've met have been nice.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Michael Ark...we were just in AR a couple of months ago digging for diamonds. We had a blast. we won't be too far from there so we plan to do it again. 

My husband's new job will be in Hugo, OK so we will be looking to live within an hr of there. We'd like to be East towards the mountains. Anyone live in that area? Anyone know how we can go about finding a place around there?


----------



## Wizard (May 29, 2007)

Check UnitedCountry.Com for Oklahoma they have many listings for the Hugo area (thirty mile radius).


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I like http://www.realtor.com/
They require frequent updating. So they don't waste your time with sold houses like other sites.


----------

